# Guess who's going to vegas



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

Way to go Ed!!!

almost had you!


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

Thanks to the Tenex Archery club for hosting a great shoot once again. 
With the format, it is a tough shoot to win, and it was nice to finally win one. Its gonna hit -40 tonight, so I am looking forward to heading south to warm up in February!!


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*what kind of format*

Congrat's Ed, tell us more ..

Gilles


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

You enter the "Platinum Flight", and the winner gets his trip to Vegas paid. This year there was 8 entrants in that class. The basic format is similar to the shootoff at Vegas, except only the lowest score and ties gets knocked out each end.


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

Congrats! Keep up the great shooting:thumbs_up


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

There was a few of us that we thinking of going, but we found out that with all the extra charges it would cost more to get our equipment there than our own plane tickets:thumbs_do:thumbs_do


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Sean, can you expand on the extra charges?


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

Additional charges were on luggage both carry on and over sized as much as $150 one way


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

I'm going to Arizona after X-mas for work but will be bringing my bow with me. I better check into this.

Cheers,


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

We are flying Westjet and there oversize rules are the same as always. While it doesnt specify that archery equipment is no charge, I have never been charged when flying Westjet(in any event, the excess charge with Westjet is $40 each way). Air Canadas baggage rules are similar, but the costs for excess baggage are more($75 each way) Air Canada used to specify that you were allowed to bring archery equipment at no charge. That is no longer listed, and the only oversized items that are excempted now are hockey bags and skis. I have only once had to pay excess baggage fees(RIP Royal Airlines...)and I dont expect that I will get charged on my way to Vegas.


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

i've done a lot of flying on Westjet with my bow, and i've never been charged extra for it. i've actually only ever been charged extra once, and that was on a United Airways flight returning from Venzuela. i believe the rules for oversize with Westjet are as follows: the total length of the case (width+length+depth) can not exceed 62 inches. i know that SKB bow cases are at that limit, so they'll work for ya. also, there's a maximum weight of 50lbs. if either or both of these limits are exceeded, you'll have to pay the applicable fee. it seems that you're only allowed two checked items, so if you want to bring a second suitcase along with your bow case, it'll be extra.


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Leaving this Friday for Arizona, using Air Canada. I'll let you guys know if I get dinged with the extra charge:BangHead:


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Didn't get charged any extra for the bow case. Hopefully it will be the same coming back....


----------



## TrevorF (Mar 7, 2005)

Well there now. I was unaware.lol
Congrats Ed!


----------

